# Paul, Scott could be reunited in L.A.



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

> Chris Paul let it be known he wasn't happy that Byron Scott was fired as the head coach of the New Orleans Hornets. Is it possible they both could end up with the Lakers in the future? Columnist Randy Youngman opines in today's edition of The Orange County Register:
> 
> "How would Hornets point guard Chris Paul look in a Lakers uniform in a couple of years? ...
> 
> ...


http://www.ocregister.com/articles/paul-220677-scott-year.html

So with this and Sam Smith's article by then we will have...

Paul
Kobe
Lebron
Pau
Bynum

Sign and trade AMMO and Luke for Lebron
Sign and trade Farmar and Josh Powell for Paul

not sure if those numbers work
I guess that will work for me


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Wait, where the hell did LeBron come from?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Floods said:


> Wait, where the hell did LeBron come from?


http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/smith_091102.html


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

In two years, we should have Kobe, Andrew, Pau, Ron and Odom all locked into contracts. We won't have any cap room to sign Paul. It would have to be a sign and trade. Are we really going to be able to work out a deal with the Hornets involving some of those players? The odds say, "No".


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I'm not down. We should push for Noah and Hinrich instead.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I hate Noah....that freak better never be a Laker


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Scott is likely if anything. Chris Paul is beyond pipe.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I love how it's cool to talk about the next contract a year into the current one.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

Lakers is still Kobe's team by 2012, so no other major/big time player will go to LA unless Bynum gets traded in the process. And Gasol is not going anywhere. Ive seen stranger things, but I just dont see Paul playing in LA as long as Kobe's here.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i just think writers need something to talk about.. and the lakers are the team of the NBA really.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

That starting lineup almost made me choke on my coffee! :krazy:



DaRizzle said:


> http://www.ocregister.com/articles/paul-220677-scott-year.html
> Paul
> Kobe
> Lebron
> ...


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Lol, that lineup is really far fetched...


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

No interest in Scott whatsoever. He's another guy that doesn't give young players a chance. Look at how well Collison and Thorton have been doing since he left.

If somehow Paul comes to LA I'm willing to take Scott but otherwise no way.

As for sign and trades, Kobe/Gasol/Bynum are keepers.

Everyone else can be traded for Paul. Hell I'd trade Odom and Artest to get Paul. Paul is the 3rd best basketball player in the league. He's worth it. I'd even add two first round picks if they want.

On the other hand, the Lakers might just go 82-0 with
C- Bynum
PF- Gasol
Sf- Insert solid defensive SF
SG- Kobe
PG-Paul


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

DaRizzle said:


> http://www.ocregister.com/articles/paul-220677-scott-year.html
> 
> So with this and Sam Smith's article by then we will have...
> 
> ...


Why does Adam Morrison have the same nickname as the great Anthony Morrow? This is blasphemy.

The chances of Lebron, Kobe and Chris Paul along with Bynum who should become the league's 2nd best Center and Pau Gasol who should still be a Top 5 is just ridiculous. wow.

It's almost as likely as LeBron, Wade and Bosh in NY.


----------

